# RAWALPINDI MEDICAL COLLEGE or FATIMA JINNAH? Indecisive!



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

hey...im so confused...I donno whether i should go to pindi or FJ...pindi has its pluses in that its cleaner, bigger, ill be more devoted to my work since theres nothing much to do there, my cousin goes there blah blah blah
and FJ seems nice too..its highly revered, in my city LAhore, night life (ya baby!), all women (that'll make my dad happy hi hi :happy: ) and it has a good rep.

my mom keeps calling me n asking where I want to go but im just so so so so so so

INDECISIVE

#shocked

Can someone advise on where to go?wat do u think i should do?

thx !


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

where in pindi? RMC?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I made this a new thread so you can get some advice/suggestions here.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Indecisive said:


> hey...im so confused...I donno whether i should go to pindi or FJ...pindi has its pluses in that its cleaner, bigger, ill be more devoted to my work since theres nothing much to do there, my cousin goes there blah blah blah
> and FJ seems nice too..its highly revered, in my city LAhore, night life (ya baby!), all women (that'll make my dad happy hi hi :happy: ) and it has a good rep.
> 
> my mom keeps calling me n asking where I want to go but im just so so so so so so
> ...


Depends which medical college in Rawalpindi your talking about. If its army then.. Id think twice.. If its RMC.. Then Its good. But FJ might be better in the sense that its all girls. Most pakistani guys are pretty cheap in govt colleges and stuff so tats quite annoying. As for night life, how often do you plan on going out anyway.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

i agree.... my friend in KE has had horrifying experiences, but the one in FJ actually had fun.
i don't know the teaching hospital for RMC but FJ has Ganga Ram which is not bad by pak standards (not exactly shifa) but not bad. the area around FJ is also not bad (a lot better than ke) there are some shopping places a subway, KFC etc.


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

yo bro, don't hate on KE! lol. KE is not that bad, but it does has it downfalls. True the location is horrible (old Lahore city), but it Lahore is a pretty chill city. But it depends on where you live. If living in the hostel, than life can be pretty rough. But Lahore is a nice place to live,everyone is just laid back. Only riots you get in Lahore is if all the chicken karadi places in lahore shut down. All i know we lahories love to eat!

Been to pindi a couple of times and actually checked out RMC while i was there. Its an excellent college. Its location is nice as well, but the patient population is less due Mayo Hospital.

Ganga Ram is an excellent teaching hospital for surgical specialties. Prof. Dr. Adbul Majeed Ch. is one of the best if not the best teaching surgeons in Pakistan and this year he was snatched up by FJMC from KE. Majority of the students have actually switched there training from Mayo Hostpital to Ganga Ram Hospital because of Prof. Ch. 
Insh'ALLAH after final year i plan on doing a sixth month "housejob" (training for graduates) in surgery at Ganga Ram. Not only will you learn alot, but the amount of cases and procedures that will do will really benefit you.

As far as your decision, its really up to u. But i would suggest FJMC. Reason being is that they boast an excellent teaching staff, you will really enjoy your time there, and u will learn alot after graduation. 


hope this helps


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> Depends which medical college in Rawalpindi your talking about. If its army then.. Id think twice.. If its RMC.. Then Its good. But FJ might be better in the sense that its all girls. Most pakistani guys are pretty cheap in govt colleges and stuff so tats quite annoying. As for night life, how often do you plan on going out anyway.


o I was talking about RMC....
well girls there are pretty cheap themselves so its screwed over either way... isnt it?
#confused

my cousin had trouble in KE too.. boy problems... n she said how her peers n professors would hate on her for being a foreigner and knowing how to speak english helluva lot better than they could..... 
is this really that common in KE?!
hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
#roll 
wow i love these smileys



squid said:


> where in pindi? RMC?


pindi is located 30 miles away from islamabad...its islamabad's so called twin city

hmmmm...it seems like everyone is leaning more towards FJMC....


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

squid bro! any place is as good as u make..i think uve recently come from america because of ur reference to shopping malls. KFC, etc. let me tell u why lahore isnt such a bad place ESPECIALLY the area around KE.
1. KING CHARGHA at lakshmi (lovevly fried chicken desi style)
2. BUTT KI KARAHI the king of karahi at ur very own lakshmi chowk
3. GARAM GULAB jamun meher sweets!
4. cream chaat at anar kali (legendary)
5. kasuri falooda anar kali....had it today
6. FOOD STREEEEEEEET!!!!!!!
7. nisbat road ke GOL GUPPAY WALA!
8. BENAZIR ke samosay ( impossible to get one is ramazan)
9. DAHI BALAY WALA!!!!!!! some shmoe at anar kali sells them ..luv him

so heres the cool stuff of lahore-kE area


oh yeah THEY ONLY PICK ON PEOPLE WHO DELIBERATELY TRY TO SHOW HOW AMERICAN THEY ARE.........I cannot stress this enuff......just try to fit in and thats it..... and if ur worried abt the boy thing then go to FJMC ive heard they have the best hostels of all the med colleges.

but honestly all aside it doesnt matter where u go cuz the residency guys in the US dont care and if u try ur best to fit in.....thats all


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Well the students who go to KE or FJ are from relatively better families , ie who have more money so they tend to be more modern. Students from RMC are from more rural backgrounds, tend to be more conservative but very PAINDU (the term we use here). Its not that bad though because Islamabad is basically connected to Pindi so you have a lot of students from Islamabad who picked RMC simply due to its location.

On the bright side, Rawalpindi is much cooler then Lahore weather wise. Whoever says the clinical setting is bad is completely wrong as I find it to be the best in the area, even topping KE (no hatin). I think in Lahore a lot of the patients tend to be hardcore punjabi and many students only speak urdu. And RMC has THREE teaching hospitals where you get a variety of all types of patients with textbook cases and plenty of hands on experience.

Plus the girls hostel is in a good location and relatively clean.


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

taimur bor, you are right some of those places u mentioned are the best. Been here 4 yrs bro but not sure where nisbat road gol guppay guy is. But by far the best gol guppay that i have had was in Liberty Market. Be careful in the begining about some of the places in you eat at, especially open areas, some of the street vendors don't wash the plates and utensils properly leaving u running to the bathroom. But eventually u will develop you immunity, so eat on bro!
about fitting in, yea it is a good thing to do, but don't deviate to much from your own personality. u have to, for a lack of a better term, "keep it real!" you will make some genuine friends here and then again, you will make some shady friends that are here to leech of u and pose as friends. Alot more of latter. But its ok bro, just try to have a good time, that is what i do.
But bro, try not blow up in the waste line, cuz that is truly some un-healthy ruffage. If you want, you can sign up for the gym, i work out at Shapes Gym in Gulberg. Even meet alot of the Pakistani Cricketers there. (Bunch of over paid, under achieving panizies! in my opinion that is)


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah.........every foreigner gets really sick in the beggining but u develop immunity eventually so basically in abt 6 months to a year u r ready for anything..................

the gol guppay wala guy stands in front of Dyal Singh library on nisbat road......after about 5 o clock everyday #laugh


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I think besides the "immunity" you actually develop a sense of what will make you sick and what not and you naturally tend to avoid the things that will make you sick. I find that most people who come fresh from a western country eat anything and everything and are constantly in the toilet. 

But for me with my previous experience I was careful to a large extent but the occasional food poisoning which was so bad that made me seek medical attention. You can die from food poisoning here, serious matter so have to be careful... ESPECIALLY in the summer time!! Even some local Pakistanis get food poisoning and die


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Topic fellas. RMC or FJMC. (not gol guppa guy)

Thanks.


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

taimur said:


> squid bro! any place is as good as u make..i think uve recently come from america because of ur reference to shopping malls. KFC, etc. let me tell u why lahore isnt such a bad place ESPECIALLY the area around KE.
> 1. KING CHARGHA at lakshmi (lovevly fried chicken desi style)
> 2. BUTT KI KARAHI the king of karahi at ur very own lakshmi chowk
> 3. GARAM GULAB jamun meher sweets!
> ...


why should i try to fit in and be something that Im not...if ppl in pakistan have a problem with me being "american" cz i have lived there for all of my life then they're the ones that are gonna have problems not me...

im not deliberatly going to act american ... its going to come out on its own ... its just how i am ...

when someone comes from pakistan here ... they dont try to act american ... and if they do, everyone calls them a fob ... but if u come here, act wat u naturally are then ur just called a foriegner

im okay with the whole social situation in pakistan...n i have been to pakistan evry summer n winter break so im well aquainted with that stuff.

#yes



ali9686 said:


> taimur bor, you are right some of those places u mentioned are the best. Been here 4 yrs bro but not sure where nisbat road gol guppay guy is. But by far the best gol guppay that i have had was in Liberty Market. Be careful in the begining about some of the places in you eat at, especially open areas, some of the street vendors don't wash the plates and utensils properly leaving u running to the bathroom. But eventually u will develop you immunity, so eat on bro!
> about fitting in, yea it is a good thing to do, but don't deviate to much from your own personality. u have to, for a lack of a better term, "keep it real!" you will make some genuine friends here and then again, you will make some shady friends that are here to leech of u and pose as friends. Alot more of latter. But its ok bro, just try to have a good time, that is what i do.
> But bro, try not blow up in the waste line, cuz that is truly some un-healthy ruffage. If you want, you can sign up for the gym, i work out at Shapes Gym in Gulberg. Even meet alot of the Pakistani Cricketers there. (Bunch of over paid, under achieving panizies! in my opinion that is)


hihi 

ill 'keep it real', lets just hope they're ready for me #cool

isn't the bad diarrhea caused by the water there? when i went to pakistan last spring, i didnt drink bottled water n i had those problems but this summer i brought two pax of btld water & it was all good

i had a lot of food from the side stands at muree but i was ok, and as soon as i ate from sialkots silverspoon...a famous popular restaurant there... i had troubles again



Rehan said:


> I made this a new thread so you can get some advice/suggestions here.


thx

#grin


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Indecisive said:


> why should i try to fit in and be something that Im not...if ppl in pakistan have a problem with me being "american" cz i have lived there for all of my life then they're the ones that are gonna have problems not me...
> 
> im not deliberatly going to act american ... its going to come out on its own ... its just how i am ...
> 
> ...


That's probably just about the worst idea I've ever heard. The more american you act, the more they'll think that you see yourself as better than them. You can basically expect to fail a lot of things. That's how it is at every medical college in Pakistan.

We're not saying that you should try to hide that you're an American or pretend that you don't know what they're talking about when someone asks you if you're from the states, but there's no secret here that if you don't try to behave the same way they do in the majority of instances, they'll label you as the typical stuck-up foreigner who is too good for Pakistan. That's when the teachers will start to dislike you. You'll most likely have to study even more than normal to keep a good impression going.

Again, you don't have to lie about it, but if you flaunt it, it'll definitely give the wrong impression.


And yeah, bad diarrhea can be caused by a lot of things, regardless of where you'll end up going to school. Just have to stay sanitary and drink bottled water.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Indecisive said:


> why should i try to fit in and be something that Im not...if ppl in pakistan have a problem with me being "american" cz i have lived there for all of my life then they're the ones that are gonna have problems not me...
> 
> im not deliberatly going to act american ... its going to come out on its own ... its just how i am ...


Hey, take it easy. We're in no way suggesting that you try to stifle your personality or act exactly like the locals. However, it is important to keep in mind that living here full time might be a little bit different than your vacations.

There are certain things that you should avoid doing otherwise you'll be finding it out for yourself the hard way.
1. Don't continuosly complain about conditions in Pakistan or compare things to how they would be "so much better" in America. Yes, it's true...things are clean, and often more hi-tech back home, but nobody wants to hear that.
2. Don't brag about how much money you have. Obviously the monetary exchange ratio works to our advantage, but there's no need to tell people how you consider things to be cheap.

These may seem like things that you ordinarily wouldn't do anyways, but Americans often come here with the misconception that they're somehow better than Pakistanis. If you come in with the wrong attitude I can almost guarantee that you'll be running in to problems. There's nothing wrong with telling people that you're from America, but don't ever act like you're better than locals because of it.

Just trying to save you some trouble.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

honestly..........if your really freindly with every one and you humble yourself with everyone people wont care how american you are because as i said people are now used to seeing american people. and besides in the beggining fitting in isnt the problem.the main problem is seeing whether you can acustom yourself with the enviroment such as warding off diarhea and being able to learn what they teach you....

basically, if u dont like it , try to remember that your here to study....and its only 5 years.........though i beleive youll soon come to like it...


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

taimur said:


> squid bro! any place is as good as u make..i think uve recently come from america because of ur reference to shopping malls. KFC, etc. let me tell u why lahore isnt such a bad place ESPECIALLY the area around KE.
> 1. KING CHARGHA at lakshmi (lovevly fried chicken desi style)
> 2. BUTT KI KARAHI the king of karahi at ur very own lakshmi chowk
> 3. GARAM GULAB jamun meher sweets!
> ...


haha first of all im sis not bro! im actually pakistani was living in canada for the last 5 yrs but yeah very much pakistani but i am a germophobe - paranoid whatever you call those ppl who don't share food or eat from radre wallas. 

i was actually wrong about ke i went there 5 yrs ago when i actually ran out screaming (or very close to it) and i just visited it yesterday i must say it has really improved. 

i think and i've experienced this at one of those crappy academies even if you try and blend in ppl in pakistan are so damn meddling and just soo irrational that you do stand out no matter what you do. and im actually a very humble person and i have a good conversion but i STILL get picked on. its sad that it takes ppl sometime to figure out that ure not some arrogant amreki according to their predefined notion but ur actually a normal person who is just different.

Indecisive - go to FJ i might go there


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Just tell everyone your from New Guinea or New Zealand or something like that, they have no idea where that is and they will immediately hae no connotations about it. Tell them you raise sheep over there.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

haha that might actually work


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

we had a student said hes from spain all the time he totally blended into the background. even arabs blend in a lot. if you say your from usa but your still pakistani they dog on you big time if you dont act paki, talkin about the teachers


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> That's probably just about the worst idea I've ever heard. The more american you act, the more they'll think that you see yourself as better than them. You can basically expect to fail a lot of things. That's how it is at every medical college in Pakistan.
> 
> We're not saying that you should try to hide that you're an American or pretend that you don't know what they're talking about when someone asks you if you're from the states, but there's no secret here that if you don't try to behave the same way they do in the majority of instances, they'll label you as the typical stuck-up foreigner who is too good for Pakistan. That's when the teachers will start to dislike you. You'll most likely have to study even more than normal to keep a good impression going.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, being FAKE is just about the worst idea...so yea...u'll pass off as just another pakistani dude...but ur lying to urself by just not being how u r

im not gonna purposely ACT american...im gonna act like ME
but still no matter how much i supress it...i bet anyone can tell im a foriegner....
...i just cant help it.........#eek 

but im not going to walk around campus waving the american flag and wear a cowboy hat

we'll c how this ends up..but someone with enough confidence, attitude, personality, class and smarts is bound to do just fine in pakistan...its not impossible...:happy:



maik7upurz said:


> we had a student said hes from spain all the time he totally blended into the background. even arabs blend in a lot. if you say your from usa but your still pakistani they dog on you big time if you dont act paki, talkin about the teachers


it just may be so bc they're jealous #cool ..yea..? or maybe its just natural for groups of ppl to pick on the minority....#sad



MedGrunt said:


> Hey, take it easy. We're in no way suggesting that you try to stifle your personality or act exactly like the locals. However, it is important to keep in mind that living here full time might be a little bit different than your vacations.
> 
> There are certain things that you should avoid doing otherwise you'll be finding it out for yourself the hard way.
> 1. Don't continuosly complain about conditions in Pakistan or compare things to how they would be "so much better" in America. Yes, it's true...things are clean, and often more hi-tech back home, but nobody wants to hear that.
> ...


o...im sorry..i didnt mean to be sound so harsh...my tone was more of a passive tone rather than an arrogant one...#yes 

but yes....my trips did teach me those 2 important facts u pointed out...
everytime i mentioned america or stuff being cheap they would start rolling their eyes before i even got to the middle of mmmmmmmmmmy sentence so i stopped . . .
but seriously y are they so insecure..id b glad to here about a place i haven't really seen or have been to...but thats just me
i guess they dont like hearing about how "awesome this place is" all the time..

im sure everything else is just common sense


awww. us poor paki-americans...
caught up in the middle all the time...when we're here in america we don't fully fit in and when we're in pakistan we dont fully fit in...

so back to the original topic ...

does anyone know about the housing at RMC for girls? #eek


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

I finally got it!!!

this is what you do: 
dont worry about anything and like yourself,
ok! that was the easy part...now for the hard part

ask your parents, relatives, friends to teach you some punjabi phrases.... now go to the bathroom and practice saying them with the best possible accent you can come up with.......every once in a while use them in public and youll be fine....

for example, if someones bothering you, you can be like payn/ pana tenhu kee masala hai....
or if ur late for class you can be like " o yaar chehti karo class start hon wich sirf 2 min hege ne"


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

dude those sentences are hard if ure not punjabi, my family isn't and even though i was brought up in lahore i can't say them to save my life.............


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> Just tell everyone your from New Guinea or New Zealand or something like that, they have no idea where that is and they will immediately hae no connotations about it. Tell them you raise sheep over there.


lol! #laugh yup...i might just take ur advice !

oooo ... i got another question ... anyone know about how much the housing fee is for either FJ or RMC ?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Indecisive said:


> oooo ... i got another question ... anyone know about how much the housing fee is for either FJ or RMC ?


Here's what the KEMU-Punjab Medical Colleges prospectus says about it

*HOSTEL FEE & SUBSCRIPTION*
Hostel fees and subscription are payable by the students for the full year along with the university/college fee:-
i). Hostel fee (room rent) Rs. 50/ per month
ii). Security deposit at the time As determined by Government
of admission. from time to time..
iii). Subscription to common room Rs.200/- per annum.
iv & v). Electricity and Sui gas charges Rs.15000/- per annum.

You can read it yourself here (page 39 of the prospectus)


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I think its like 28,000 for a whole year with food included at RMC


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

i think the letters for FJ and RMC have already been sent out right...? last week my friend got her allama iqbal admission letter and this week its supposed be those two..hmmmm

"Last edited by MastahRiz : 10-30-2007 at 08:40 PM. Reason: Unconsoliated posts"
quiet frankly i didnt even see this...even though it was posted like a bagillion times
kinda new here .... n dun no how stuff works ....
oOOOOpppppppps i think i did it AGAIN !
o no oooo nooooooooo not another infraction .... !! plzzzzz nooooooooooooooooo !



Smeer said:


> Here's what the KEMU-Punjab Medical Colleges prospectus says about it
> 
> *HOSTEL FEE & SUBSCRIPTION*
> Hostel fees and subscription are payable by the students for the full year along with the university/college fee:-
> ...


o so thats 4 all colleges? O OK thx


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Indecisive said:


> i think the letters for FJ and RMC have already been sent out right...? l


Yea, all letters should have been sent out. My Islamabad contact got mine just a few days ago.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

WUT! FROM WHO?! THE EAD.........THE HEC??????????

WHERES MINE!?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> WUT! FROM WHO?! THE EAD.........THE HEC??????????
> 
> WHERES MINE!?


Sorry taimur, should have been specific. Not sure about the two above, but mine was* from the EAD*. You should call up the HEC or have someone visit their office and ask them if the HEC has sent them out. Hopefully someone else on this tread will let us know also if they've received letters specifically from the HEC.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

RMC WOO HOO!! ...... hoo.


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

taimur said:


> WUT! FROM WHO?! THE EAD.........THE HEC??????????
> 
> WHERES MINE!?


didya get urs yet? u should have by now..


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah! i got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! man i feel so cool!


----------

